# Where can I learn more about CFS?



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I really just want to know more about it. I'm not really sure what is wrong with me but I don't know all of the symptoms of CFS? Is there a good place to learn all of this? Thanks, Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Karen. Just looking at the posts on this forum is a good way to start because there are lots of links in the posts to further information. Rocki's post 'Useful Websites' has several links for you, so do others. You'll see in the info below that several terms are used - M.E (myalgic encephalomyopathy or encephalomyelitis), CFIDS (Chronic Fatigue Immune Dysfunction Syndrome) and CFS in this context all mean the same thing. Here's some info. ARTICLES*Is there a diagnostic test for ME/CFS? * http://www.meassociation.org.uk/fgeninfo.htm


> quote:No. The diagnosis has to be made on the typical pattern of symptoms with exclusion of numerous other causes of chronic fatigue. Anyone who is suspected of having ME/CFS should have a number of routine blood tests by their GP as well as more specialised investigations if the diagnosis remains in doubt.


* CFS Diagnostic Criteria used in the USA * http://www.fmnetnews.com/pages/criteria.html


> quote: CHRONIC FATIGUE SYNDROME (CFS) Chronic fatigue syndrome is diagnosed using the CDC 1994 guidelines published in the Annuals of Internal Medicine 121(12):953-959. A copy of this article can be downloaded from the CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) Internet site at: http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/cfs/defined.htm To meet the criteria, patients must have: A. Fatigue Severe, unexplained fatigue that is not relieved by rest, which can cause disability and which has an identifiable onset (i.e., not lifelong fatigue). It must be persistent or relapsing fatigue that lasts for at least six or more consecutive months. B. Four or more of the following symptoms: impaired memory or concentration problems tender cervical or axillary lymph nodes in neck region (note that they do not have to be swollen but just tender; this can be a problem for people with FMS who have tenderness in these areas as well) sore throat (but may not show signs of infection) muscle pain multi-joint pain (but not arthritis) new onset headaches (tension-type or migraine) unrefreshing sleep (wake up in the morning feeling unrested) post-exertional malaise (fatigue, pain and flu-like symptoms after exercise


*Diagnosis and Description of CFS: National Institutes of Health 09-01-1999 * http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?ID=1181


> quote:Chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) is an illness characterized by prolonged, debilitating fatigue and multiple nonspecific symptoms such as headaches, recurrent sore throats, muscle and joint pains, and cognitive complaints. Profound fatigue, the hallmark of the disorder, can come on suddenly or gradually and persists or recurs throughout the period of illness. Unlike the short-term disability of an acute infection, CFS symptoms by definition linger for at least 6 months and often for yearsï¿½. . . Besides a debilitating fatigue unrestored by rest, common symptoms of CFS include more intense or changed patterns of headaches; reduced short-term memory or concentration; recurrent sore throats; tender lymph nodes; muscle discomfort or pain; joint pain without joint swelling or redness; unrefreshing sleep; and postexertional malaise lasting more than 24 hours (table 1; see appendix for detailed list). The severity of CFS symptoms varies broadly among individualsï¿½


WEBSITES http://www.cfids-me.org/ CFIDS Association of America: http://www.cfids.org/ CFS & Fibromyalgia Information Exchange Forum: www.co-cure.org







I'm sure others will have more information for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Karen, Susan, as usual, did an excellent job of giving you some excellent information. If you have more specific questions, just ask! I was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia in 1985 and CFS in 1993. Everyone's symptoms and their severity vary. Which makes it all the more difficult to diagnose. DeeDee


----------

